# FR: If the laws were made stricter



## Rlenno

hi I am trying to say "it would be interesting to see that if the laws were made stricter then it would have an affect on the sales of alcohols to teenages "

I've got " Il sera intéressant de voir que..."
but I need some help with the rest
Thanks !


----------



## sunelav

"Il sera" is not correct. It would be translated as "It will be". You need to use the _Conditionnel_ tense because you are making a kind of hypothesis (Your underlying hypothesis is "If it were possible, it would be "....). So begin your sentence with "Il serait"...

Ceci dit, I would translate/reformulate your sentence like this :

 "Il serait intéressant de voir si le fait de durcir les lois se répercutait sur les ventes de boissons alcolisées aux adolescents."


----------



## Rlenno

Thanks so much , your help is very much appreciated!


----------



## geostan

sunelav said:


> "Il sera" is not correct. It would be translated as "It will be". You need to use the _Conditionnel_ tense because you are making a kind of hypothesis (Your underlying hypothesis is "If it were possible, it would be "....). So begin your sentence with "Il serait"...
> 
> Ceci dit, I would translate/reformulate your sentence like this :
> 
> "Il serait intéressant de voir si le fait de durcir les lois se _répercutait_ sur les ventes de boissons alcolisées aux adolescents."



Pas tout à fait d'accord. Je dirais:

_...le fait de durcir les lois se_ _répercuterait..._


----------



## janpol

ou   "... avait une incidence sur..."


----------



## snarkhunter

.. and "alc*oo*lisées".


----------



## newg

janpol said:


> ou "... aurait une incidence sur..."


 
_Il serait intéressant de voir que si les lois étaient plus strictes, cela aurait un effet sur les ventes d'alcool chez les adolescents._


----------



## janpol

la phrase que tu proposes, Newg, n'a pas le même sens que la phrase initiale :
la phrase initiale pose une question intéressante sans préjuger du résultat : des lois plus strictes feraient-elles baisser les ventes d'alcool aux ados ?
Ta proposition ("il serait intéressant de voir que...") répond affirmativement à cette question et dit que ce constat serait intéressant.


----------



## newg

Aha, pas bête ! 
En fait je l'avais lu en affirmative.. My bad. 
Je retente : 
_Il serait intéressant de voir si le durcissement des lois aurait un impact/un effet sur les ventes d'alcool chez les ados._
Merci Janpol =)


----------



## Mauricet

> "Il serait intéressant de voir *que* si les lois étaient plus strictes cela se *répercuterait* sur les ventes de boissons alco*o*lisées aux adolescents."


traduction de la phrase initiale comme newg l'avait écrit avant de le retirer !


----------



## janpol

C'est absolument exact, mea culpa. Ce qui m'a induit en erreur : le titre du fil, une lecture trop distraite de la phrase initiale qui a escamoté le 'that', une lecture attentive (!) des autres messages qui proposent donc des traductions incorrectes, le fait que cette affirmation pourrait bien être une contrevérité ...


----------



## newg

J'ai pas tout compris là mais bon...


----------



## lrosa

Hi


I do not understand the original sentence. Do you mean:

"It would be interesting to see *whether*, if the laws were made stricter, it would *then* have an effect on the sales of alcohol to teenagers."


----------



## newg

lrosa said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I do not understand the original sentence. Do you mean:
> 
> "It would be interesting to see *whether*, if the laws were made stricter, it would *then* have an effect on the sales of alcohol to teenagers."


 
I think so.


----------



## Tim~!

That's a comment I was going to make when the thread was first made.  The English in it is woeful, not actually meaning anything.

It is supposed to mean that it would be interesting to see whether making the laws stricter would have an effect on sales.


----------



## Mauricet

Rlenno said:


> hi I am trying to say "it would be interesting to see that if the laws were made stricter then it would have an affect on the sales of alcohols to teenages "



To me this is quite meaningful: _Il serait tout de même temps de s'apercevoir que, si les lois étaient renforcées, cela aurait un effet_ (I correct "affect" to "effect", as everybody does) _sur les ventes d'alcool aux adolescents !

_C'est peut-être faux comme opinion, mais ce n'est pas insensé.


----------



## janpol

Quand des  mesures ont été prises pour réduire la consommation d'alccol, les effets ont été calamiteux...


----------



## lrosa

Mauricet said:


> To me this is quite meaningful: _Il serait tout de même temps de s'apercevoir que, si les lois étaient renforcées, cela aurait un effet_ (I correct "affect" to "effect", as everybody does) _sur les ventes d'alcool aux adolescents !
> 
> _C'est peut-être faux comme opinion, mais ce n'est pas insensé.



So do you think it means: "If the laws on alcohol were made stricter, the observation that this would then have an effect on the sales of alcohol to teenagers, would be interesting to us (as this would not have been what we would have expected)"?


----------



## Mauricet

Si ce que dit janpol est vrai, et si le locuteur est de son avis (ce que seul le *contexte* peut indiquer), cela pourrait très bien signifier _Attention, si vous renforcez les lois, cela aura des conséquences (sous-entendu catastrophiques) sur les ventes d'alcool aux ados._ (Par exemple : ils se mettront à trafiquer des alcools frelatés, etc.).


----------



## janpol

j'ai pensé que le locuteur souhaitait sincèrement que la loi devienne plus sévère mais, tu as raison, Mauricet, c'est  le contexte qui permettrait de vraiment savoir... Ce qui est étonnant, c'est qu'il sait ce que serait le résultat de ce durcissement...


----------

